# Suns to Make Major Announcement



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

*Suns to Make Major Announcement/Suns to be Sold Next Week*



> The Phoenix Suns have scheduled a press conference for Noon on Friday, in which Suns Chairman, Managing General Partner and CEO Jerry Colangelo will make a major annoucement. Check back with Suns.com Friday afternoon for your complete coverage.


 http://www.NBA.com/suns/ 

anyone know what's up? or have any ideas?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Selling the team to Michael Jordan and Charles Barkley's ownership group. :gopray:


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

i had that in mind, but does anyone actually know?


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1783258 

Here's the announcement:



> *Investor: Colangelo will no longer be owner*
> PHOENIX -- The Phoenix Suns are expected to be sold to a new investment group next week, one of the team's current investors said Thursday.
> 
> 
> The new group would pay more than $300 million for the team, with Jerry Colangelo remaining as head of the franchise but not as an owner, the investor said, speaking on the condition of anonymity.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

Oh damn, i wonder what approach the new owners will want. What type of strategies will management have now. Collangello now has to answer to people. 

all very interesting. Could we see some changes comming for the suns? Is this the best time for a sale to be happening, seeing that we are trying to lure Tmac etc.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

New Face new Attitude..... I believe the suns are going to be fine.... I have my hunches.... I BET someone, there are atleast 2 former suns players in on this investing group though!

I am hoping its Thunder Dan, and Sir Charles!!!

But I suppose thats wishfull thinking


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Apparently the franchise was sold for $400 million.. I wonder who the new owners are..


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

The new owner? A certain former Bulls guard with a championship pedigree...


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Another article:



ESPN: Owner Named


----------

